# υφάσματα και υλικά



## stathis (May 7, 2009)

Σε κατάσταση ελεγχόμενου πανικού και ήπιας απόγνωσης, αποφασίζω να παραβώ τον κανόνα και να χώσω όλες τις απορίες μου σχετικά με υφάσματα και υλικά σε ένα νήμα. Αν δεν παραδώσω αύριο νωρίς το πρωί, μέχρι και αγκινάρα κολοκύθα μπορεί να γίνω...

*stretch knit* fabric/velour

*velour* (_the bamboo fibre is knitted into a stretch velour making it an ideal sleep surface_)

wool/silk/bamboo/viscose/lyocell/Tactel/Outlast *blend*: μείγμα μαλλιού ή σύμμεικτο μαλλί;

*blended* latex: βλέπε παραπάνω

*visco-elastic*: αμετάφραστο;

*suede*: σουέντ ή σουέτ;

Σύνδεση με τα προηγούμενα:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3478


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2009)

stretch knit fabric/velour = στρετς βελουτέ

wool/silk/bamboo/viscose/lyocell/Tactel/Outlast blend: μείγμα μαλλιού ή σύμμεικτο μαλλί; = σύμμεικτο ύφασμα -- και βάζεις μέσα σε παρένθεση τα υλικά από τα οποία αποτελείται το σύμμεικτο.

blended latex = με τι είναι blended;

visco-elastic: ελαστική βισκόζη ίσως.

suede: σουέντ είναι το σωστό.


----------



## stathis (May 7, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> blended latex = με τι είναι blended;


Από το κείμενό μου:
There are 2 types of latex foam: 100% natural latex and *blended latex*.
*Blended latex* is a combination of natural latex and petroleum based products. It is often produced using the Talalay process that freezes the latex mixture stopping the oil and water components separating.


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2009)

Να κάνω και μια διόρθωση. Όχι στρετς βελουτέ, καλύτερα βελούδο στρετς ή στρετς βελούδο. Διαγράφεται, το velour είναι βελουτέ, όχι βελούδο.

Το blended latex βλέπω ότι το λένε latex talalay, αμετάφραστο.

Προσθήκη: Δεν βλέπω το λόγο να μην το ονομάσεις blended latex, όπως λέμε blended whiskey.


----------



## stathis (May 7, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2009)

_Το ύφασμα μπορεί να είναι βαμβακερό ή συνθετικό ή σύμμεικτο._

Γιατί λοιπόν να μη μιλήσουμε και για «σύμμεικτο λατέξ»;


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2009)

Δεν είναι σύμμεικτο, τα υλικά που μπαίνουν μέσα δεν παίζουν το ρόλο που παίζουν τα υλικά σ' ένα σύμμεικτο ύφασμα. Όταν έχει γίνει με τη διαδικασία Talalay το λένε και οργανικό λάτεξ, αν και δεν είναι απόλυτα αλήθεια, όπως λέει εδώ:
The Talalay process is a method of producing molded pieces of natural latex foam rubber. A natural liquid latex rubber base is introduced to a closed mold that has been vacuumed of air. The mold is then frozen to stabilize the cell structure. Carbon dioxide gas is introduced and the mold is heated to cure the rubber. The result is marketed as a healthier alternative to petroleum-based foams since petroleum-based foams give off volatile organic compounds as they age. In the marketing of products such as beds that include natural latex foams created with the Talalay process, these products are sometimes characterised as 'organic' or as completely natural. However this claim may not be completely true since unspecified curing agents are used in the Talalay process and ammonia is commonly used to stabilize liquid rubber.

Αλλά, ο Στάθης δεν είπε ότι το δικό του είναι Talalay, εμείς το συμπεράναμε. Εμείς ξέρουμε μόνο ότι δεν είναι φυσικό λάτεξ. Καλύτερα να το πει blended, νομίζω. Koιτάξτε εδώ:

There are different kinds of latex:

1. 100% latex - same as latex. 
2. All natural latex - some manufacturers and retailers use this term to describe the blended latex they use to confuse customers into believing that they are 100% natural. 
3. Blended latex - also known as Styrene Butadiene Rubber (SBR). produced with petrochemicals and does not have the resilience properties that 100% natural latex has. 
4. Latex - can be synthetic, blended synthetic, or 100% natural. 
5. Natural latex - could mean blended latex or 100% natural. In Europe, anything that has at least 20% natural latex is considered natural.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2009)

Αυτό που θέλω να πω, αδιαφορώντας για τις λεπτομέρειες των διαδικασιών: Η λέξη «σύμμεικτος» μεταφράζει το blend(ed). Στα υφάσματα σημαίνει «από φυσικές και συνθετικές ίνες». Στο λατέξ μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι 100% φυσικό. Στη συνέχεια του κειμένου εξηγεί τι σημαίνει. Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση το γράφει «σύμμεικτο» σε εισαγωγικά. Θα καταλάβουν κάτι παραπάνω αν βάλει «μπλέντιντ»;


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2009)

Δίκιο έχεις για τη μετάφραση του blended, αλλά ο όρος "σύμμεικτο" συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται για υφάσματα. Μπορούμε να κάνουμε την αρχή, και να το πούμε και για το λάτεξ. Το θέμα είναι ότι καλό θα ήταν να ξέραμε τι σόι λάτεξ είναι το συγκεκριμένο blended, γιατί όπως βλέπουμε παραπάνω, μπορεί να σημαίνει οτιδήποτε.


----------



## NatCat (May 8, 2009)

Το visco-elastic μάλλον αμετάφραστο πρέπει να μείνει. Είναι το νέο υλικό για στρώματα και μαξιλάρια που μοιάζει με latex αλλά έχει "μνήμη", δηλαδή υποτίθεται ότι αντιλαμβάνεται το βάρος και τη θερμοκρασία του σώματος και προσαρμόζεται αναλόγως. 

Δεν νομίζω ότι η λέξη έχει να κάνει με τη βισκόζη αλλά με το viscous γιατί η υφή του μοιάζει πιο υγρή από το latex (και όντως περιέχει περισσότερο νερό).


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2009)

Ωχ... Ελπίζω να έχει χρόνο να το διορθώσει ο Στάθης. Λάθος πρόταση τού έκανα.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2009)

Ζητούμε συγγνώμη από τον σύντροφο, αλλά πέσαν' σε κακή ώρα τα ερωτήματα.

viscoelastic = ιξωδοελαστικός


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ζητούμε συγγνώμη από τον σύντροφο, αλλά πέσαν' σε κακή ώρα τα ερωτήματα.


Άλλη φορά, ακόμα κι αν τύχει να είμαι ξύπνια τέτοια ώρα, δεν θα απαντάω σε τίποτα, γιατί το καβουρδιστήρι δουλεύει σε σλόου-μόσιον.


----------



## Ambrose (May 8, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με την NatCat. Καταρχήν, viscoelastic σε αυτό το context αναφέρεται σε συγκεκριμένους τύπους στρωμάτων και συναφών προϊόντων ύπνου (τα tempur είναι τα πιο γνωστά), στα οποίο συμμετέχει συνήθως εν μέρει μόνο κάποιο ιξωδοελαστικό υλικό. O όρος απαντά πολύ συχνά βέβαια σε τεχνολογικά contexts, αλλά στο δικό σου δεν το έχω δει ποτέ. 

Αντιθέτως, το συναντά κανείς πιο συχνά κανείς ως "βισκοελαστικό" στρώμα/υλικό κλπ κλπ (προφανώς, επειδή το ιξωδοελαστικό είναι αφενός μεν δυσπρόφερτο, αφετέρου δε καθόλου μαρκετινίστικο).


----------

